# Suggestions for FOS Scale Models - Red Light District



## skud312 (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi Gentlemen. I'm a newbie to this Forum,. I've been working on my layout and decided to build the FOS Scale Models Red Light District. To get ready for the build I have been working on FOS models the past few months so I am prepared for this big kit. I just finished my build of FOS' Moscone Bail Bonds.(below) and I am asking for comments and suggestions to incorporate when I start the Red Light District. Thanks


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Beautiful modelling! Well done !


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looking at your work, I think you're the one that should be giving us pointers!


----------



## skud312 (Feb 11, 2021)

Thanks so much. I’m Still nervous with it but learning the sponge and dry brushing. Doing layers. It shows. I really appreciate the comments.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

📌
[Remaining Instructions]:
Place model on layout and fuggeddabout ! Only maintenance concern left is: Will the tin roof hold out in a heavy storm !!?


----------



## skud312 (Feb 11, 2021)

telltale said:


> 📌
> [Remaining Instructions]:
> Place model on layout and fuggeddabout ! Only maintenance concern left is: Will the tin roof hold out in a heavy storm !!?


I like it! I did that and - IT LOOKS GREAT.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I think Gunrunnerjohn is right. You did a GR8 job on that kit.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

skud312 said:


> I like it! I did that and - IT LOOKS GREAT.


Done deal !

[I deleted too silly a statement here] Model looks great !... M


----------

